# Funny Army Story



## EMT11KDL (Sep 5, 2013)

So talking to a guy that was getting ready to apply for paramedic school.  He was in the Army for 6 years.  Back in 2004 when he enlisted he wanted to be a medic but they told him (recruiter) that there is currently no open slots for Combat Medics, but there is an opening as a Bang Bang (11b, Infantry) and you can be come "The Combat Life Saver," which is exactly the same thing has being a Combat Medic but you will be in an infantry unit.... he fell for it..


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 5, 2013)

People forget recruiters are salesmen.
We had it good just as the draft stopped calling people up. Guarenteed jobs in USAF. Army had "guaranteed training", which meant they would train you, then use you any way they needed (fellow fire graduates in the army found themselves mowing lawns and cooking).

Oh, and the USAF recruiter told me I'd get my paramedic training in the fire dept. I had to go get my EMT on my own, and while I wasn't the first Offutt firefighter who did, I was the first to be assigned  primarily in that role most of the time on Rescue 6..


----------



## MrJones (Sep 5, 2013)

My recruiter told me that my test scores were so high that he could get me an infantry slot with no problem.

We continued our discussion after I quit laughing.


----------



## unleashedfury (Sep 6, 2013)

My recruiter stated Medical Specialist was different from field medic where as I would complete paramedic training in my MOS.. 

I later found out at Ft. Sam I was getting a EMT-Basic course in National Registry and the army's 4 week Field medic course. So at the end of the day I went through a second EMT class. took the Army's trauma cookbook course and learned how to start an IV..


----------



## Stoked (Sep 6, 2013)

I distinctly recall mine saying "You don't want this option 40 business! You should try to become a military policeman!" :rofl:


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 13, 2013)

"do you like camping?.....the infantry is right up your alley"


----------



## hogwiley (Sep 16, 2013)

My recruiter told me you don't want to be in the infantry unless you think going weeks without a shower while living in a tent that smells like *ss and experiencing the joys of borderline hypothermia and heat exhaust while serving as a human pack mule sounds like fun. 

This was a Marine recruiter, and he told me he's got kids lined up around the block wanting infantry, and he wasn't going to waste my ASVAB score filling an 0300 slot he could fill in one trip to a mall arcade. He said based on the slots he needs filled I could either go military intelligence, or operational communications. He showed me a video for both MOS fields and the communications one made it look like I'd be working with all this high tech satellite comm gear and have a job with a 6 figure salary waiting for me after my enlistment was up, so I went with comm.

I ended up getting sent to Field Radio Operator school and spending my entire enlistment in an infantry battalion, where I got to experience the joys of hypothermia while serving as a human pack mule, with the added bonus of periodically carrying a 10 foot whip antenna on my back that screamed out SHOOT ME.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 9, 2013)

Be Army Strong!


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 9, 2013)

Anyone looking at this.... 

Intel
Intel intel
Intel intel intel....

That's the job to pick. 

SIGINT- signals intelligence
HUMINT- human intelligence
COMINT- communications intelligence


That is the job to go with. Literally you can make. 180,00 a year when you get out. The training along with the to p sec ret clearance gives you a billion options , and a huge salary.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 9, 2013)

180,000***


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 9, 2013)

We had a guy in my basic training flight with guaranteed job of meteorology tech. Last third of Basic to go, one afternoon they call him to the training officer's office, big gruff MSgt, who sits him down, then stands up and tears one of the multi-multiple copies of our orders in half in his face, says "USAF don't need no weathermen, but they do need cops". He returned shaken to the dorm.

"You sign anything!?" we all shouted.
"Uh, no. Hayl, no!". 
"F-'en-A!".

He got his weather school.


----------



## Unaguave (Oct 18, 2013)

Was doing a patrol through Baghdad back in 2005 when a VBIED went off a few blocks away so we showed up, cordoned off the area and I began treating casualties.  While making my way toward the injured, " 'scuse me, pardon me, western aggressor coming through", my platoon sergeant pointed to a smoldering buttocks with nothing else attached to it and said "check out that hot piece of ***!"  There were tears in my eyes I was laughing so hard, and I felt terrible because there were women on their knees screaming and throwing sand over their heads.  Ah well.


----------



## alphamikefoxtrot (Oct 25, 2013)

CLS (Combat Life Saver) is now a part of all BCT (Basic Combat Training) curricula.  Some BCT training locations (in my experience, Fort Leonard Wood, MO) will have certain units that stress CLS harder & longer, and will drill trainees endlessly if the unit has a predominance for getting Privates with a certain MOS. 

In my case 68W (Combat Medic) was the predominant MOS in my BCT CO (>80%) so we were _very _closely scrutinized during / after our CLS training section(s).

BRAVO CO 31ST EN BN 3RD PLT 'House of Pain'  - - SAPPERS Lead the Way!


----------

